# WLAN  Problem mit D-Link DWA-547



## alooha6 (16. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe mir gestern die D-Link DWA-547 Karte gekauft. Eingebaut -> Antennen angeschraubt -> Rechner hochgefahren -> Windows 7 installiert die Treiber von allein 

Leider finde ich mein WLAN Netz nicht - also es kommt überhaupt keine Verbindung zu stande, da ich die WLAN Netze nicht sehe. Parallel mit dem iPhone getestet, t alles einwahnfrei! Danach original Treiber installiert und nochmal getestet, wieder kein Empfang.

Danach PCI Slot gewechselt & getestet - wieder das selbe Problem. Ich habe mehrere WLAN Netze im Haus, jedoch wird keins angezeigt um eine Verbing zu erstellen.

Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## tombe (16. März 2010)

Nicht böse sein wenn ich jetzt eine blöde Frage stelle aber ist WLAN in dem Rechner aktiviert? Habe irgendwo gelesen das das erst aktiviert werden muss (Systemsteuerung ) bevor es benützt werden kann.

Gruß Thomas

P.S. Schönes Bild


----------



## alooha6 (16. März 2010)

Hi, danke 

Ich wollte über die Systemsteuerung eine Drahtlosverbindung erstellen, leider kam dort immer die Meldung "unerwarteter Fehler". Die Problemlösung sagt, mir das der Treiber ein Problem hat...

Aber es ist alles korrekt! Verbindung ist aktiviert, im Geräte Manager ist alles sauber... nur die Wlan Netze sehe ich nicht... oder gibts da ncoh irgentwie einen Trick WLAN zu aktivieren?!


----------



## PC Heini (16. März 2010)

Schau mal noch im Bios nach, ob da WLan auch aktiviert ist. 
Kann es aber auch sein, dass Du Win7 64Bit hast und der Treiber ist für 32Bit?


----------



## alooha6 (16. März 2010)

oh ja das kanns sein... schaue nachher mal nach!


----------



## FrageBär (8. Mai 2010)

Servus beinander!

Habe das gleiche Problem mit D-Link W-Lan-Karten und Win7 Ultimate 64 bit.

Nach zwei Tagen google und min. 35 grauen Haaren mehr, habe ich herausgefunden, daß die Foren voll mit den absolut identischen Fehlern sind aber wohl noch keiner eine Lösung hierzu gefunden hat.

Zum Fehler:
D-Link DWA-556 (PCIe) wird im Gerätemanager als ordnungsgemäß installiert und funktionsfähig geführt. Das Suchen nach (anderen) W-Lan-Netzen geht aber nicht, da die Liste leer bleibt. (hab min. 7 W-Lan-Netzwerke in meiner Nachbarschaft!!).
Versuche ich mein W-Lan-Netzwerk (an FritzBox Fon) "manuell zu konfigurieren", erscheint sofort das Win-Fenster mit "Unerwarteter Fehler!" 

Unternommen habe ich:
D-Link DWL-G510 (PCI) vorher installiert. Wurde im Gerätemanager wie o. g. ordnungsgemäß geführt, jedoch war diese bei den Netzwerkadaptern immer "ausgegraut", also nicht aktiv. Beim Klick auf "Aktivieren" geschah nichts...
PCI-Karte rein/raus, wo anders installiert, Treiber vorher installiert, nacher installiert, Vista-64bit-Treiber probiert, NUR Treiber (ohne Beipack-CD!) in div. Varianten installiert und ca. 138x deinstalliert (*g*) - no way!

D-Link DWA-556 (PCIe) dann nach Reklamation von meinem Dealer bekommen: Geht 1000%ig, da ja offiziell Win7-zertifiert. Ja, Schei*dreck geht!
Wie bei DWL-G510 auch div. Treiber rumprobiert, mit/ohne orig. Software, .... die W-Lan-Karte ist nun zwar nicht "ausgegraut" (also aktiv!) aber ich finde um's Verrecken keine W-Lan-Netze.
Win7 Online-Update findet übrigens aktuelleren Treiber als D-Link auf deren Homepage hat *anmerk*

Einer hat im Forum geschrieben, daß er das Problem mit Neuinstallation von Win7 beheben konnte, jedoch ist dies mein (neuer) Firmen-Büro-PC und ich will mir das nicht antun, hier alle Daten, Buchhaltung, Emails, etc. wieder für ne Woche Arbeit drauf zu braten. (lieber laß ich mein LAN-Kabel liegen und fall da die nächsten 5 Jahre 3x täglich dürber *gg*)


Hat wer von euch hierzu eine (andere) Lösung gefunden?
Wäre für jeden Lösungsansatz dankbar!!

Viele liebe Grüße aus München!


----------



## Johannes7146 (17. Mai 2010)

FrageBär hat gesagt.:


> ...lieber laß ich mein LAN-Kabel liegen und fall da die nächsten 5 Jahre 3x täglich dürber *gg* ...
> Hat wer von euch hierzu eine (andere) Lösung gefunden?
> Wäre für jeden Lösungsansatz dankbar!!
> 
> Viele liebe Grüße aus München!



Längeres Lankabel verwenden und so verlegen das man nicht darüber fällt 

Oder sonst evtl.:
Wlan karte bei Ebay oder so verkaufen und ein Gerät eines anderen Herstellers ersteigern und das Glück erneut herausfordern.


----------

